

Advice From a 92-Year-Old Veteran of WWII on Getting Out of a Dark Place - Zelphyr
http://artofmanliness.com/2012/11/12/advice-from-a-92-year-old-veteran-of-wwii-on-healing-after-war/

======
bitwize
It sounds a lot like _Big Two-Hearted River_.

